# gibberellic acid   does it work to make males



## edward (Jun 9, 2008)

if i have  two plants side by side  (females)can i spay one with ga3 and let them go and have  one to pollinate the other and have one fall into seed to repleish seed stock   has anybody used gibberellic acid  (ga3)


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 9, 2008)

i thought that was used to feminise seeds

pkj


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 9, 2008)

edward said:
			
		

> if i have two plants side by side (females)can i spay one with ga3 and let them go and have one to pollinate the other and have one fall into seed to repleish seed stock has anybody used gibberellic acid (ga3)


 
_sounds like it would work to me.   [safer way would be to take a couple clones, use the ga on 1 and use it to polinate the other.]:hubba:_


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 10, 2008)

I tried the GA3 on my Northern Lights, just one bud. It never hermied but became real loose and airy. I wouldn't use it again.


----------

